# mappatore



## koichi81

*S*to disperatamente cercando di tradurre in spagnolo il termine "mappatore", inteso come professione nel campo informatico

(informatica con indirizzo mappature)

*H*o cercato sul dizionario e anche coi vari traduttori online ma sembra che questa branca dell'informatica in spagnolo non esiste! come è possibile?
*P*erfavore, se qualcuno potesse aiutarmi gli sarei eternamente grata!

*G*razie in anticipo!


----------



## infinite sadness

Ciao!
Penso vada bene "mapador".
La prossima volta però metti un titolo più tranquillo, perchè in quel modo sarebbe fuori dal regolamento del forum.


----------



## Zolden

Mappatura di che?
Butta giù qualche riga per descrivere la cosa


----------



## Zolden

infinite sadness said:


> Ciao!
> Penso vada bene "mapador".
> La prossima volta però metti un titolo più tranquillo, perchè in quel modo sarebbe fuori dal regolamento del forum.



"mapador" non dovrebbe esistere in spagnolo


----------



## infinite sadness

Se è per questo non esiste neanche mappatore in italiano.


----------



## Zolden

mappatore

in spagnolo la cosa più vicina è:
cartógrafo
ma se si parla per esempio di quello che traccia la mappa dei punti wifi della città sarebbe:
*buscador *_de puntos wifi
_
Finchè non ci dice un pò di che si tratta io non so proprio come aiutarlo


----------



## koichi81

*S*cusate se non mi sono spiegata bene. *S*to traducendo la pagina di un sito di un'azienda che elabora centraline per automobili.* F*anno corsi di informatica con indirizzo mappature. *A*nche se io non ci capisco niente, penso che loro sappiano di cosa parlano, nonostante "infinite sadness" sostenga che il termine non esiste neppure in italiano. *N*on so se cartografo sia il termine adatto perchè "mappatore" ovviamente non ha nulla a che vedere con la geografia...
*H*o provato anche a cercare un corrispondente in inglese, pensando che avessero tradotto un termine di quella lingua in modo letterale, ma anche in inglese sembra non esistere... per questo sono perplessa...infatti speravo ci fosse qualcuno di madrelingua spagnola che potesse aiutarmi a trovare il termine più adatto ad indicare questo mestiere...
*G*razie a tutti


----------



## gatogab

*MAPPATURE*​ 
gg​


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Qui avete una parola che anche "non esiste" in Spagnolo, ma è molto usata: *Mapeador*

In Google

Spero che abbia aiutato.
Saluti.


----------



## koichi81

grazie giorgio, vedo se usare mapeador, sennò lascio il classico intramontabile inglese car tuner...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao koichi81 e benvenuta al Forum 


koichi81 said:


> *G*razie *G*iorgio, vedo se usare mapeador, sennò lascio il classico intramontabile inglese car tuner...


Ti prego di prenderti un momento per dare un'occhiata alle nostre ---> Le regole / Las reglas <--- (specialmente la Regola 11, a proposito dello stile da adottare per postare su WordReference )
Grazie per la tua collaborazione.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## 0scar

Se dice mapeo en este contexto de OBD (on board diagnostic)

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...official&hs=bzm&q=OBD+mapeo&btnG=Buscar&meta=


----------



## koichi81

gracias!!!! ;-)


----------



## gatogab

koichi81 said:


> *G*racias!!!! ;-)


gg


Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao koichi81 e benvenuta al Forum
> 
> Ti prego di prenderti un momento per dare un'occhiata alle nostre ---> Le regole / Las reglas <--- (specialmente la Regola 11, a proposito dello stile da adottare per postare su WordReference )
> Grazie per la tua collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


 


koichi81 said:


> *S*to disperatamente cercando di tradurre in spagnolo il termine "mappatore", inteso come professione nel campo informatico
> 
> (informatica con indirizzo mappature)
> 
> *H*o cercato sul dizionario e anche coi vari traduttori online ma sembra che questa branca dell'informatica in spagnolo non esiste! come è possibile?
> *P*erfavore, se qualcuno potesse aiutarmi gli sarei eternamente grata!
> 
> *G*razie in anticipo!


 


koichi81 said:


> *S*cusate se non mi sono spiegata bene. *S*to traducendo la pagina di un sito di un'azienda che elabora centraline per automobili.* F*anno corsi di informatica con indirizzo mappature. *A*nche se io non ci capisco niente, penso che loro sappiano di cosa parlano, nonostante "infinite sadness" sostenga che il termine non esiste neppure in italiano. *N*on so se cartografo sia il termine adatto perchè "mappatore" ovviamente non ha nulla a che vedere con la geografia...
> *H*o provato anche a cercare un corrispondente in inglese, pensando che avessero tradotto un termine di quella lingua in modo letterale, ma anche in inglese sembra non esistere... per questo sono perplessa...infatti speravo ci fosse qualcuno di madrelingua spagnola che potesse aiutarmi a trovare il termine più adatto ad indicare questo mestiere...
> *G*razie a tutti


 


koichi81 said:


> grazie giorgio, vedo se usare mapeador, sennò lascio il classico intramontabile inglese car tuner...


----------



## koichi81

Mi dispiace aver contravvenuto alle regole del forum; pensavo solo che le persone che vi scrivono avrebbero già da tempo dovuto imparare con successo la sintassi e la grammatica italiane. Ritenevo inutile, quindi, perdere tempo con le maiuscole e le formalità nel tentativo di risolvere il mio problema, credendo fermamente che il mio italiano informale sarebbe stato capito ugualmente...
Complimenti per la puntigliosa pazienza nel correggere tutti questi post.


----------



## lsi

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Qui avete una parola che anche "non esiste" in Spagnolo, ma è molto usata: *Mapeador*
> 
> In Google
> 
> Spero che abbia aiutato.
> Saluti.



Bravo Giorgio. Infatti, mappare è una parola utilizzata nel linguaggio gergale dell'informatica, poco conosciuta per tutti coloro che non hanno router. È troppo frecuente trovare sui forum informatichi frasi tipo _'Sono al corrente che devo mappare le porte ma non ho mai usato un router e non so come muovermi...'.

_*Mappare le porte* significa:

Ipotizzando di avere un router con due IP:

Uno pubblico, per la connessione internet ed uno privato all'interno della rete per comunicare con i PC della rete. Si prende una delle porte e si dice al router: Tutte le chiamate che arrivano al IP pubblico su questa porta le rimandi al PC interno su questa porta...

In conclusione: _mappare_ in spagnolo si dice *mapear*, da dove deriva _"mapeador"_ (anche se l'ho sentita pochissimo).

Spero di esserti stato di aiuto.

Buon Natale a tutti!


----------



## 0scar

Mapear es la traducción literal de to map. Sr mapean los puertos, la memoria y también los discos de una red. Pero es otro contexto diferente a lo que se pregunta en este hilo.


----------



## gatogab

Ciao ISI, potresti stabilire un nesso fra "*Sto traducendo la pagina di un sito di un'azienda che elabora centraline per automobili*"
e* 'Sono al corrente che devo mappare le porte ma non ho mai usato un router e non so come muovermi...'.*
Molte grazie.

gg


----------



## lsi

gatogab said:


> Ciao ISI, potresti stabilire un nesso fra "*Sto traducendo la pagina di un sito di un'azienda che elabora centraline per automobili*"
> e* 'Sono al corrente che devo mappare le porte ma non ho mai usato un router e non so come muovermi...'.*
> Molte grazie.
> 
> gg



Claro. Para tí y 0scar.



koichi81 said:


> *F*anno corsi di informatica con indirizzo mappature



Lo que da lugar al equívoco, si es que lo hay. Si no es _mappatura internet_, ¿qué clase de mappatura es?

Pues sólo se me ocurre esta: _In marketing la *mappatura* dei bisogni è una fase della ricerca di mercato e sviluppo dei nuovi prodotti._ Y teniendo en cuenta que nuestra compañera está traduciendo un sitio web, podría tratarse de ello.

Pero si el *contexto* son los *cursos de informática*, me quedo con *mappatura internet*.


----------



## 0scar

Se trata de centralitas para coches (OBD) para diagnosticar la electrónica del mismo 

"El personal de técnicos estudia directamente toda la parte electrónica del automóvil con particular atención al "chip-tuning", osea el mapeo de las centralitas de injección electronica de los motores Turbodiesel, Aspirados y Turbo Nafteros con una calificación tecnica profesional. Todo esto se realiza con el conector diagnóstico OBDII/EOBD."

 El link está más arriba.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> El link está más arriba.


También el post # 8 ayuda, con un link, a comprender lo que Oscar nos explica.
gg


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

El contexto está claro. Con todo, se trata de una derivación del verbo "*mapear*", que actualmente es reservado por la RAE para un contexto de Biología, pero que en las diversas jergas técnicas ha adquirido otros usos.

Para la profesión, sugiero "*técnico de (re)mapeo*". Para la frase en cuestión:

_"...incluye elementos de mecánica automotriz, electrónica para automóviles e informática con mapeo de direcciones"._

Saludos.


----------

